# Goat head



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Being a nice day, I brought out a couple of goat heads. I expected Hunter to not be interested so I only defrosted two. I gave one to Sarge and one to Dozer. 



Sargeant loved it:






























Dozer, who has had deer head before, just sniffed it and walked away!











So I am kind of bummed as I was hoping this could be a fun recreational toy for Dozer....maybe he will warm up to it? Who knows. 

I finally made a video. It is short because I wasn't sure I could get it on to youtube. BLACKBERRIES suck. I have to jump through hoops of fire to download videos. But I will do it....I will do it. So here is a video of Sarge eating a goat head under the truck:

yum...enjoy. 

Sargeant eating a goat head under the truck - YouTube


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I am so jealous! I still haven't found any around here. Is that the tongue sticking out from beneath the jaw?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I found these by calling a meat retailer who also slaughters. And yeah, that head's jaw was a little broken so the tongue just kind of fell out. :X


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yay! A video! Sarge and Snorkels look like they have the same hairdresser - he is so cute. 

I don't know why Dozer didn't like it. You need to tell him there are dogs out there that would kill for that goat head 

Have you thought about asking someone to split them? The butchers where I buy the goatheads won't do it for me - they say it will ruin their equipment. Snorkels can never get to the tongue or anything that's not right on the outside.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will ask the supplier if they can split them but I am not holding my breath. Maybe just take a sledgehammer to it? LOL I don't know. This is a first for us. Sarge is pretty tenacious, I will see how far he gets. I was really hoping his big brother could help us out but I guess Dozer is anti-goat. I think some of these heads I got are lamb. I can't really tell since they are skinned. 

Thanks. Sarge is my heart and soul dog for sure. He had his first haircut at five years old which made him look a LOT more dachshund~y. I plan to trim his face again myself.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I am kind of partial to dogs that look like they stuck their finger in a light socket  He's adorable. And he knows a good thing when you give it to him! I bet Dozer gets the hang of it. Maybe it's just weird shaped or something and he needs to think about it.

And why am I not surprised it's a dachshund who won't give up? I have literally dragged Snorkels away from a bone when her legs wouldn't hold her up any more and she was laying on the ground with all four feet going different directions. That's when I figured out I better regulate her myself or she'd die gnawing on a bone.

I just know some people get split heads and I can't figure out how - Rebel can get inside but it would be nice to give him a half so he doesn't have to go through all that bone.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dachshunds (and doxie mixes) are nothing if not tenacious. 

Dozer ate a whole deer head. The WHOLE thing (except the lower jaw). It took him a few days (hour sessions here and there). I went to clean up the bone pile outside of various animal parts (a leg bone here, a beef rib there) and from the skull, all I found was the jaw bone. That dog has a powerful jaw and would be a scary enemy for sure. When he bites down, his eyes sink into his head like a shark. I hope with time he learns to appreciate the heads I bring him. I don't buy them much in the way of toys or treats anymore, So, this is it!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

My medium sized dog ate everything but the goat teeth. The second time I gave him one he just ate through it 20 minutes but the first time he picked all the good stuff out before eating the bone. I fed them frozen


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

They sell lamb heads here too and pig heads, I've never gotten them. I could easliy get deer and rabbit heads when my family hunts, I wonder if I shoul? Would it be safe being wild game? I could freeze it for a while. My dogs love rabbit ears and feet with the fur so would I have to skin in? I don't know how I feel about the heads for my dogs tho. But why let is go to waste if its hunted right?I hate to waste any meat as I already hate for an animal to die so I like to use everything I can.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow those look great! :thumb: i'm jelly nobody likes to kill their goats or lamb around here :wacko:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

AveryandAudrey I posted a thread with my dogs eating a whole wild rabbit. I froze it for three months and then I checked its liver to make sure it did not have tularemia. They ate the WHOLE thing, fur and everything. And they searched the ground for more. If you CAN get those types of things, whats stopping you? I would freeze any wild game first though, as a precaution. If you feed prey model raw, you are mimicking what they would eat if they hunted for themselves. Well, they eat the heads and fur and skin of said hunted animals. As a PMR feeder, the whole animal can be fed (except maybe intestines and certainly weight bearing bones).


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I can get half pig heads easily here from butcher shops, they are generally $2 each.

I wonder if you count the rings you can tell how old the animal is???????????????


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Love the video I haven't figured out how to put pictures up yet let alone post a video. I did figure out how to put a new pic up on my profile. LoL I'm so bad with computers, I should take some classes. When I went to school they didn't have em. Not even in the college. lol


----------

